# Toby's Commericial Debut...



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Hi Everyone!

It seems like forever since I have been on. Life has really gotten busy for me so it is difficult to keep up on everything, but I just wanted so share my exciting news and who else would be as excited as me but a bunch of Malt Lovers!

So here it is: Toby is making his commercial debut. Yes, he will be appearing on Channel 6--WCIU in Chicago for the next month. 

Here is the link:WCIU, The U / U Dog / Vote / Toby

The first part of the commercial with my husband won't be aired. :innocent:

If you wouldn't mind, please vote for Toby. *You can vote once a day, everyday for the month of June, so please do so as often as possible, we would appreciate it. *

And one more favor, please forward the link to anyone you might think would like to see Toby and/or vote for him!

There is a basket of goodies that the winner gets and I would like to donate it to our local shelter, so that's why I am really looking for the votes. :chili:

Thanks so much!
~Nicole & Toby
WCIU, The U / U Dog / Vote / Toby


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Nicole - so great to see you and Toby again. He's adorable in that video. A "The Doctors" fan eh? I voted:chili: I just liked it and put it on Facebook too Good luck!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Very cute! I voted and like it on FB, too. Good luck to the newest TV star!


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I liked it also. He's such a cutey!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I voted! He's such a cutie!
I'll try and vote everyday!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Nicole - he's so adorable in that! I'm going to have to keep an eye out for him!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

he's adorable in that commercial. I havent' voted but only bec I haven't figured it out yet...but will.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Adorable! I voted - keep reminding us because I want to vote for him every day. I watched a few of the videos and Toby is by far the BEST!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Very cute, and I voted.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

He looked so cute so I just had to vote for him!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Thank you everyone! I really appreciate it. I hope Toby wins, I want to take the prize to the animal shelter. They are in need of so much.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

So cute!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Adorable -- just voted.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Trouble voting today. The page doesn't come up right after several tries


----------



## mommatee (Jul 20, 2010)

Toby's got my vote. Please remind us everyday to vote : )


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Go cute Toby


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I voted!! Toby did great!! I bet Hollywood will be calling soon. :yes:


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Thank you! I am so excited over this. Please remember to vote today if you haven't already and a BIG thank you to everyone who has. I appreciate it and remember I am donating the prize to the local animal shelter.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Oaky everyone, I hate to be a pest, but I am doing this for the shelter animals. PLEASE vote for Toby. Right now, I think he is in third place and that is NO PLACE for a Malt! LOL Here is the link: WCIU, The U / U Dog / Vote / Toby

Please try to vote once a day! The gift basket will be donated to our local animal shelter that is in desperate need of everything. One simple click can really make a difference for an animal.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

i just voted, I did forgot thou, so thanks for the reminder. I hope you win.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Done. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Toby looked fantastic!!! I voted for him...


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

THANK YOU EVERYONE WHO HAS VOTED! I can't tell you how much I appreciate it! 

And shameless me is here to remind you to vote again today! This contest runs the entire month, so be sure to vote once a day!

WCIU, The U / U Dog / Vote / Toby


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Voted! :thumbsup: He looks ADORABLE!! .. the winner for sure!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Yeah, I am back with another annoying reminder to VOTE FOR TOBY! 

Thank you everyone for doing this for us. I really do appreciate it and remember the prize is being *donated to the animal shelter*. 

WCIU, The U / U Dog / Vote / Toby


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Voting everyday. Thanks for the reminder.:chili:


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

THANK YOU for the votes. I keep watching the tv station, but I have yet to see Toby on the tv--just the webpage. 

WCIU, The U / U Dog / Voteform / Toby


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Yes, I have no shame. LOL Thank you for all the votes everyone. I think Toby is in second or third place. Let's see if we can change that!

WCIU, The U / U Dog / Voteform / Toby


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

How adorable!!! Just voted - good luck Toby!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I always knew Toby was a star:wub: he is just the cutest:wub: I'm not on facebook so I can't vote:angry:


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

I'm here again to give you your weekend reminder! I can't tell you how much I appreciate this!

WCIU, The U / U Dog / Vote / Toby

Paula, you don't have to be on Facebook to vote. That's just to get your FB friends to like it and vote too.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I just voted again. : )


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Thank you everyone--you don't know how much I appreciate it and remember if Toby wins, the prize is being donated to our local shelter.

WCIU, The U / U Dog / Voteform / Toby


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

It's me again! PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE vote!

WCIU, The U / U Dog / Voteform / Toby


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

It takes less than a minute to vote--I promise it's not hard or complicated and they don't bother you with unwanted e-mails after!

And best of all, I am donating the winnings to the animal shelter!

WCIU, The U / U Dog / Vote / Toby


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I voted, oops I keep forgetting to vote.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Thank you everyone. I know I am a pest with this, but it just means a lot to me. Thanks!

WCIU, The U / U Dog / Voteform / Toby


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

thanks for the reminder! I just voted again.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Here is your reminder to vote EVERYDAY for Toby. He is in the top three, so let's get these votes going! There are only a few more days of voting and I would appreciate it you did vote. Please, Please, Please!

THANK YOU!


WCIU, The U / U Dog / Voteform / Toby


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

i just voted again. : )


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Oh my goodness--we are getting down to the wire and I am getting so anxious. There are only a few more days left to vote for Toby! Please, please keep voting. It means so much and if he wins, I am donating the prize to our local no-kill shelter that is in DESPERATE need of everything!

Thank you!

*WCIU, The U / U Dog / Vote / Toby*


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I just voted


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Voted again....any idea how it's going?


----------



## Barb and the boys (Oct 26, 2007)

I just voted!!! Good luck Toby!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

another vote for Toby!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Please keep voting! There are only a few more days until the end of the month and we might just win if we gt enough of your votes! Thank you again and again for all your votes!

WCIU, The U / U Dog / Voteform / Toby

Glenda, no I have no idea how we are doing. I think they keep it quiet on purpose. Around the 15th of the month, I got an e-mail saying Toby was in the top three or four, but they never said which spot he was in. Also, that was a few days ago, so things could have certainly changed. I am just so excited to see who wins.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

another vote for Toby!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I try to remember to vote every day. GO TOBY GO!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Nicole - could you keep posting reminders every day. I gladly vote when I see them but forget if I don't. :blush: GO TOBY GO:chili::chili:


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Here is your daily reminder to vote for Toby--there are only three more days to do so! Let's vote, vote, vote to ensure all our hard work has paid off!

WCIU, The U / U Dog / Vote / Toby


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

I voted and will again until i cant anymore  Good luck TOBY is adorable


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Thank you everyone! Today is the last day to vote, so PLEASE do so. I am so excited. 

*WCIU, The U / U Dog / Vote / Toby*


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I can hardly wait to hear if Toby won!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

that's another vote for Toby...last day to vote!!!!!!!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

HE WON!! HE WON!! HE WON!!

Thank you, thank you, thank you to all who voted and put up with me everyday coming and asking for votes. I don't know what the final tally was; they didn't disclose it. 

We are going sometime next week to pick up his prize--we will definitely post pictures of Toby with his prize and then we will donate it to the local no-kill shelter! 

Thank you again and again! 

By the way, we treated Toby to a flossie and a new harness today!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

WOW!!!! Congratulations! 
i shouldn't be surprised he won, I loved Toby scurrying across the screen at the end.


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Toby got our vote :thumbsup:

Adorable!!!! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Toby's Mom said:


> HE WON!! HE WON!! HE WON!!
> 
> Thank you, thank you, thank you to all who voted and put up with me everyday coming and asking for votes. I don't know what the final tally was; they didn't disclose it.
> 
> ...


CONGRATS TO YOU AND TOBY :chili::chili: How terrific. So nice to hear that our voting finally paid off (after the shelter challenges.) So what does Toby win?? And can we have his pawtograph??


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

HOORAY!

I just got back from vacation last night and had to check on the results as soon as I could.

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

Congratulations Toby :aktion033::aktion033::aktion033: wooohoooooo:chili::cheer::cheer:


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Toby's prize arrived today. Thank goodness I was there to meet the mailman--there were yogurt covered treats in there that were already melting! Here are a few pictures of Toby and his prize...


Toby claiming the box as HIS! He knew something in there was for him! LOL










Toby checking it out...










He gave up and got IN the box!









If you can't tell, there were several bags and boxes of goodies, toys, a candle and poop bags. VERY NICE STUFF! 

Toby got to pick two treats--the rest is going to the local animal shelter. 

Thank you again and again to everyone who voted!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:
Cute pix of Toby! Good idea from mom!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

YAY FOR TOBY! Your video was FANTASTIC and so deserving of the great prize. You are a good boy for sharing your bounty with the less fortunate.

Good job and have fun with the prizes you choose to keep!


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Wow, that box held the motherlode! Thanks for being so unselfish and sharing with your other canine amigos, Toby.


----------

